# April Beauty Favorites!



## nellyt (May 5, 2014)

Hey boos! I'm sorry this video is sooo long I just had a lot of things I loved in the month of April and since this was my first favorites video I had a lot to cover and include! Ha. I really hope you guys found the tips I shared about each product helpful and THUMBS up for more favorites video.  

Xo,

P.S. SMILE! Always do your best. What you plant now, you will harvest later.
- Og Mandino


----------

